# Help from the Philly med guys....??



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 7, 2017)

Recently dug a Merritt and Larkin Wholesale druggist bottle, in a pontil hole, this one doesn't have a pontil but is very close and just looks like a pontil bottle with the whittle and thin glass,just wondering how common or rare and is the an open pontil version? Can post a pic later if need. Thank You


----------



## TimT (Dec 7, 2017)

Please post pic.


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 7, 2017)

*One for now*

I'll  take some tomorrow


----------



## TimT (Dec 8, 2017)

I’ll take it


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 8, 2017)

*E.Meredith & Bro Chemists Philly*

Also can't find this one it does have a busted flared lip though,about 1/3. Check the off center pontil.


----------



## TimT (Dec 8, 2017)

Bummer


----------



## TimT (Dec 8, 2017)

What else might you have to sell


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 8, 2017)

Not really for sale , just showing to find out any info, may put on Ebay in near future.


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 8, 2017)

TimT - Are you looking for anything in particular?we have been digging and finding some stuff.
Do you have any interest in inks? I do have a very nice S I Comp cottage ink I will part with.


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 10, 2017)

Sweet bottles. I dig a lot of Philly stuff but have only been at it a year, so I haven't sun across any Merritt & Larkin bottles yet. Definitely within the era of what I find. I don't know values but have you checked completed auctions on eBay?


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 10, 2017)

I have checked the completed auctions, and a couple other places that are of help sometimes but I have not had any luck. Though I guess that's  kinda good.Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 10, 2017)

I did check completed auctions as well as a few other resources,but with no luck,although I  guess that is not a bad thing. I dug a whole bunch of Philly bottles over the years and have not seen either of these, but I'm sure someone has??


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 14, 2017)

Here's  another picture.


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 14, 2017)

*Ok*

Here we go


----------



## saratogadriver (Dec 15, 2017)

Not on Matt's list of medicine bottles on line, either with or without a photo.    http://www.antiquemedicines.com/MedicineNexus/Nexus.htm

AFAIK, that is THE most comprehensive list of American medicine bottles that exists right now.  Wish Matt was still active on here...

Jim G


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 15, 2017)

I dug a bit on the history of this and can see why no one has seen it before.  Alfred C Merritt is listed as a druggist at 325 N. 18th St. in Philadelphia in 1863; this appears to be the first year he is listed.  In 1864, he has partnered with John M. Larkin as wholesale druggists at 41 N. 3rd.  By 1865, the partnership is dissolved,  John M. Larkin is a druggist on his own, and Alfred C. Merritt has gone into business with Harvey W. Hunter at the same address (41 N. 3rd.).  So it would appear that your bottle is from 1864.  Great find!


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 17, 2017)

Nhpharm,and Saratogadiver, big Thank you to you guys for that,that was very kind to take the time,I guess that would be good news to a lot of medicine collectors.I had a feeling on this bottle ,glad I picked it.Now what to do with it.Thanks Again !


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 18, 2017)

I appreciate your thanks!  A good amount of the time when I (or others) post information on a topic the original poster never does come back and say thanks.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 29, 2017)

Ended up selling on eBay for $54, which really isn't too bad for a smooth base large-city medicine.


----------

